

Jobs in Chicagoland Region - noashx
http://metropulsechicago.org/jobs

======
chill1
Is this a governmental agency? It's pretty impressive if it is.

~~~
noashx
Ha, thanks. It's a public agency with federal funding. Website:
<http://www.cmap.illinois.gov/>

